# Help me with air rifle site/scope plz!!!!



## j_c_wright (Apr 26, 2009)

i have a 177 b2 air rifle which i got for cheap money but i want a sight on it. However i do not have the grooves to fit the mounts. is ther any way i can have a site or not?????? thanks


----------

